

ThingCharger: A new charger for all your things - southkey
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/thingcharger-the-awesome-new-charger-for-all-your-things

======
ChuckMcM
Clearly it struck a nerve, and a clever design. I've lobbied for a 'DC' outlet
strip where I could plug in like a half dozen iGo tips which would
automatically regulate to the correct voltage. Of course now with everything
going 5V (which is kind of funky since as a engineer it irritates me that even
embedded designs now need both a 5v and 3.3v supply) this is made much
simpler.

------
tcdent
I'm very surprised this was so heavily backed, given the limited number of
physical spaces it can occupy.

What percentage of the outlets in your home are accessible?

What percentage of those outlets would you want to keep all of your devices
on?

~~~
MartinCron
There are three right here in my kitchen, so that would allow me to charge up
to 9 devices in the most high traffic room in the house.

~~~
tcdent
Hm, all the outlets in my kitchen are below the upper cabinets, so there's no
room to fit a phone, and especially not a tablet, on top.

Every home is different, obviously.

------
was_hellbanned
This looks great for devices that have their charging area centered on the
device. My Nexus 10's USB port is near a corner. Personally, I'd be happier if
everything used Qi wireless charging.

------
tomkarlo
I'd rather have an replacement faceplate that has a micro-USB connector that
you can swing out to charge things. (They already have ones with a USB socket,
which is great too.)

[http://www.lowes.com/pd_369050-63374-WP2UWR_4294689722__?pro...](http://www.lowes.com/pd_369050-63374-WP2UWR_4294689722__?productId=3482323&Ns=p_product_avg_rating%7C1)

------
derekp7
One major problem that I see -- all of my outlets (and all the ones that I've
seen in any recent construction) are horizontal, not vertical. So this would
definitely not work for quite a number of people. Unless they also have a
horizontal version, but I didn't see that on their page (except for their
European versions).

------
splitbrain
For a second I hoped someone decided to build the universal charger I dream
of:
[http://www.splitbrain.org/blog/2012-11/24-christmas_wish_uni...](http://www.splitbrain.org/blog/2012-11/24-christmas_wish_universal_charger)

Well, I guess I have to dream on.

------
elheffe80
Meh, I charge my devices when I drive or when I sleep. The plugs near my bed
are by the floor, so I need the cable to keep the phone on my bed. The iPad is
in a Griffin Milspec case and wouldn't work with this- cord it is. Nice idea,
but wouldn't work for my family.

------
specto
I would be concerned about breaking off a connector if the device fell off.

